# reef light fixtures



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

what do you guys think of this fixture

Current USA Nova Extreme 48" T5 Fixture With 4 - 54W HO Bulbs

Experience a whole new level of brightness with Nova Extreme, the first ever 24 hour, High Output T5 lighting fixture. These high output lamps will pump so much light into your aquarium that your fish will need sunglasses.

European Style High Output T5 lamps 
Performance Driven Electronic Ballast 
German Parabolic Reflector 
Fan Cooled for Maximum Efficiency 
Energy Efficient 
Performance is Everything
Powered by an advanced electronic ballast, the High Output T5 lamps are driven to their maximum potential while ensuring long lamp life. The patented circuitry inside each ballast ensures consistent high performance and low energy consumption while meeting FCC standards with EMI protection and low THD. All components are the highest quality available, meeting ISO 9001 standards, and are potted to reduce thermal stress and increase ballast life expectancy. A German parabolic reflector increases light output up to 99%, while an integrated fan cools both ballast and lamps for efficient operation.

The Ultimate Spectrum
SlimPaq High Output T5 lamps generate the ultimate spectrum for living reefs. Our proprietary blend of Nichia tri-phosphors provides maximum watts per lumen output, promoting high coral growth and excellent color rendition. Each fixture includes two 460nm Actinic Blue and two Daylight 10,000K SlimPaq high output T5 lamps.

Total Control
Two independent circuits with 6 ft. grounded power cords independently control 10,000K Daylight lamps and 460nm Actinic Blue lamps.
Cost 379.99 with out tax canadain and free shipping

Tank is a 50 gallon long 4 foot l by 18 tall by 1 foot w


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

First, thats way over priced... i found it for 266$ canadian several places

Second, what are you going to use the light fixture for? What do you want to keep?

It would be great for a Fish only tank, and you could prob keep some softies... If you are even thinking about SPS or LPS you will prob need more light...

A total of 216w is about 4.3 watts per gallon


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

I most likely going to grow the more easyier corals

What do you think if i was to get that fixture and keep my old one and fix it or do you think i should just upgrade to a better one that could do the same thing as both of those fixtures could do

I do have only so much room in my canopy for lights

The tank only 1 foot wide


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think the 4 x 54 w T5 by itself would be great for all of the soft corals. Have you tried looking at the TEK t5s? Nova Extreme is good too, I would just find better bulbs than the ones it comes with.

GL.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

what if i buy this fixture and use the bulbs i have in my fixture i have now they are f54 t5's 10k and a blue or is there better bulbs i could get??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

zig said:


> what if i buy this fixture and use the bulbs i have in my fixture i have now they are f54 t5's 10k and a blue or is there better bulbs i could get??


 If you want to swich the bulbs out anyways i would get a Tek fixture. There much nicer and comparable in price the only thing is no bulbs


----------

